
Dangers of Trump's Executive Order Explained - joeyespo
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/05/dangers-trumps-executive-order-explained
======
Lammy
This is the first time I can remember disagreeing with EFF's take on
something. I've read the text of the EO a few times now looking the “threats
to free expression” that supposedly should outrage me more than the already-
ubiquitous and often-automated censorship of people online. I'm honestly
floored to see EFF pull an “I'm not censorious, but…”.

